# Slim Fit MTB Shorts



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Anyone found a pair that they really love? I'm looking for some that are great for xc / trail riding and don't need to wear knee pads under. I want the length to hit at the top of the knee. I came across the Kitsbow Mescal which has great reviews but they are $200 and take 4+ weeks to get to my door. Numerous reviews mentioned that the heavy buckle does not stay tight during the ride and bangs around in the wash / dry cycle which is a deal killer for me. I also read that the buckle is not easy to remove for washing. At $200 they have to be perfect.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

$200 ?! Lol. 

Stop at Amazon. Plenty of quality MTB shorts for $50 or less. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fasthouse Kicker shorts are pretty slender fit. Since we're talking about xc riding there's also good old lycra skin shorts.









Kicker Short - Navy


The Kicker is our feature-loaded, everyday riding short. High performance for long rides, yet casual enough to wear out to dinner. Durable, water-repellant, 4-way stretch material. Casual look with 5 pockets. 75% Polyamide, 17% Polyester, 8% Spandex. FH "Smiley" coated metal button on front...



www.fasthouse.com


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I got these where I hesitated because of price but now wouldn't hesitate to get another pair. Some love them for their other cut being opposite of slim. The founder is/was a digger and sport advocate too.









Enduro MTB shorts in Athletic Fit and Slim Fit


MTB shorts in Slim Fit and Athletic Fit with 4 zip pockets and our cam-lock waist adjuster with integrated belt. Designed and tested on the rowdy trails of the PNW.




abitgear.com


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Nat said:


> Fasthouse Kicker shorts are pretty slender fit. Since we're talking about xc riding there's also good old lycra skin shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got plenty of lycra shorts but there is a time and place for lycra on the outside. I always wear lycra under my baggies / slim baggies or whatever we are calling them. My current baggies are a little too baggy for those xc / trail rides that are long in distance and time and I don't want them flapping around. I ended up ordering some Rapha 

MEN'S TRAIL FAST + LIGHT SHORTS


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

KETL Mountain... they have slim-fitting shorts in both 9 and 11" lengths. I wear the 9" which stop just above the knee when standing and will ride up a couple inches above when seated pedaling. I wear bibs and knee guards without issue [skin showing]. Without bibs and/or "shorter" guards it would show skin, thus the 11" may be more appropriate.

Final note, they run small" thru the thighs... especially for an athletic build. Definitely size up unless your legs are very slim.

Th


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mblittle said:


> Anyone found a pair that they really love? I'm looking for some that are great for xc / trail riding and don't need to wear knee pads under. I want the length to hit at the top of the knee. I came across the Kitsbow Mescal which has great reviews but they are $200 and take 4+ weeks to get to my door. Numerous reviews mentioned that the heavy buckle does not stay tight during the ride and bangs around in the wash / dry cycle which is a deal killer for me. I also read that the buckle is not easy to remove for washing. At $200 they have to be perfect.


I have older Kitsbow Haskell shorts (the ones currently available have a diff design). The fit is outstanding. These have no funky buckle. They're pretty much just a normal short I can wear whenever I want - including when I ride. I can use whatever belt with them I want. I've had mine for a decade now, and actually sent them over to Kitsbow to have some seam repairs done. IMO, this is the best reason to get Kitsbow gear. They will repair stuff so you can keep it in service long-term.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Harold said:


> I have older Kitsbow Haskell shorts (the ones currently available have a diff design). The fit is outstanding. These have no funky buckle. They're pretty much just a normal short I can wear whenever I want - including when I ride. I can use whatever belt with them I want. I've had mine for a decade now, and actually sent them over to Kitsbow to have some seam repairs done. IMO, this is the best reason to get Kitsbow gear. They will repair stuff so you can keep it in service long-term.


I live in NC and I'd gladly support Kitsbow but the buckle isn't cutting it. I read too many reviews complaining that it slips and it's very heavy / clunky.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> KETL Mountain... they have slim-fitting shorts in both 9 and 11" lengths. I wear the 9" which stop just above the knee when standing and will ride up a couple inches above when seated pedaling. I wear bibs and knee guards without issue [skin showing]. Without bibs and/or "shorter" guards it would show skin, thus the 11" may be more appropriate.
> 
> Final note, they run small" thru the thighs... especially for an athletic build. Definitely size up unless your legs are very slim.
> 
> Th


Thanks. Never heard of these but checking them out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mblittle said:


> I live in NC and I'd gladly support Kitsbow but the buckle isn't cutting it. I read too many reviews complaining that it slips and it's very heavy / clunky.


you missed when I said that Haskell shorts don't have a buckle. you choose your own belt.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Harold said:


> you missed when I said that Haskell shorts don't have a buckle. you choose your own belt.


My bad, you are right. When you said older design I assumed it wasn't made any longer but I just checked it out and realize it's a different short. I'm headed to Old Fort next weekend and hope to try them on in person since I know they have some stock available for purchase at their store. What style of belt are you using for on the bike? I'm wanting this short to be comfortable for 2+ hours on the bike so the last thing I want to think about is the waist band bothering me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mblittle said:


> My bad, you are right. When you said older design I assumed it wasn't made any longer but I just checked it out and realize it's a different short. I'm headed to Old Fort next weekend and hope to try them on in person since I know they have some stock available for purchase at their store. What style of belt are you using for on the bike? I'm wanting this short to be comfortable for 2+ hours on the bike so the last thing I want to think about is the waist band bothering me.


I generally use Bison belts. My favorite one is long in the tooth, but it's just a simple aluminum slip "buckle" that I don't have to fuss with. Mine's so old that the buckles are a little different now, but it looks fairly similar to this:

30mm - Millennium™ Gunmetal Buckle | Bison Designs

I bought a new Bison belt recently that's specifically TSA-friendly (plastic buckle). I've tried it on my riding shorts and I'm less a fan of that buckle. It works fine, but it's bulky for riding. It's this one:

30mm - T Lock™ Black Buckle | Bison Designs


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Amazon.com: BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG: Shop top fashion brands Shorts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





You guys are spending too much for a pair of shorts.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

prj71 said:


> Amazon.com: BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG: Shop top fashion brands Shorts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Those shorts are so far from what I'm looking for it's not even funny.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the Fox Ranger shorts and they aren’t too pricey. They are a relatively slim fit for me, but I guess that all depends on the size of your quads.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Mugochap said:


> I like the Fox Ranger shorts and they aren’t too pricey. They are a relatively slim fit for me, but I guess that all depends on the size of your quads.


Thanks. I'm 5'11", 160 lbs. Pretty small legs.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

I’m probably not going to be the only one to mention the Pearl Izumi Summit shorts, which might fit your bill. There’s a new “Pro” version of the same shorts, but I can’t say anything to that except that the photos make it look slightly baggier. Might just be photos.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

Patagonia Dirt Craft shorts are fairly slim fit and hang right above the knee; not super expensive when you consider you get a good liner and the shorts for the price, and they hold up well over time.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Amazon.com: BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG: Shop top fashion brands Shorts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Every pair of cheap Amazon shorts I have tried (including ones you've recommended) have been either waste of my time (for those I could return for free) or money (for those I could not).

The liners always terrible. The shells are mediocre at best.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

If you want a short that hangs to a certain length, then specify how long your legs are. Shorts that hang below some peoples' knees hangs above others. Shorts that hang just above my knees with look like running shorts on other peoples' legs.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

prj71 said:


> Amazon.com: BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG: Shop top fashion brands Shorts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Similar to those: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085RDRNSG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

I wore before switching to KETL Mtn stuff and for the money they [Hiauspor] were good. My only complaints would be baggy'ness, low crotch and long (knee)... I prefer the fitted and very stretchy nature of the KETL stuff, almost as if your just wearing a bib... haven't snagged my seat yet.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Similar to those: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085RDRNSG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1
> 
> I wore before switching to KETL Mtn stuff and for the money they [Hiauspor] were good. My only complaints would be baggy'ness, low crotch and long (knee)... I prefer the fitted and very stretchy nature of the KETL stuff, almost as if your just wearing a bib... haven't snagged my seat yet.


I enjoyed the Denglisch in the ad copy on Amazon.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

DtEW said:


> I’m probably not going to be the only one to mention the Pearl Izumi Summit shorts, which might fit your bill. There’s a new “Pro” version of the same shorts, but I can’t say anything to that except that the photos make it look slightly baggier. Might just be photos.


Yep, I have three pairs of Summits, great shorts. Sounds like exactly what the OP is describing.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Patagonia Dirt Roamer - been very happy with these so far, super light weight, not too long and a little bit of stretch. I wear a bib underneath.


----------



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)

Patagonia Landfarer or HandUp Jorts (seriously - if you don't care about pockets w/ zippers, these things are slim but stretchy). The Jorts are slimmer than my Patagonias, but not as light. They also cost less. Buy black ones and you'll hardly notice they are jorts.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

The Assos trail shorts are pretty slim. I'm 6'2" and about 175. I got the medium because I have a 32" waist and they were tight around my glutes and thighs.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Troy Lee " Ruckus"


----------



## gatag (May 21, 2015)

Nat said:


> Fasthouse Kicker shorts are pretty slender fit. Since we're talking about xc riding there's also good old lycra skin shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came here to recommend these as well. True slim fit.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

prj71 said:


> $200 ?! Lol.
> 
> Stop at Amazon. Plenty of quality MTB shorts for $50 or less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep:









Amazon.com: BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG Blue Size Medium : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy BERGRISAR Men's Cycling Shorts MTB Mountain Bike Bicycle Shorts Zipper Pockets 1806BG Blue Size Medium: Shop top fashion brands Shorts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## koyota93 (Aug 19, 2013)

Juansan said:


> Troy Lee " Ruckus"


Pretty sure these are the baggiest of the TLD line up. I have Ruckus, Skyline, and Flowline. From Slim to Baggie, Flowline, Skyline, and Ruckus. 








Fit Guide


Find your fit. Our collection of motorcoss and mountain bike gear come in a variety of sizes. make sure you get the right size with this guide.}




troyleedesigns.com


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I like slim fit too but ones that cover my knees. I like the Norrona ones but super pricey.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2012)

I’ve been looking at slimmer shorts to replace all the pairs that have had enough use

After trying some Mescal shorts on at the Ride House I ordered a pair, should be here next week…they fit absolutely perfect…they’re pricey and more than I would have liked to spend, but they fit so well and at least your paying and supporting local business to make your stuff. 

I tried on the haskells, they were nice, but didn’t fit the same way…felt more roomy in the legs and didn’t have quite the same slim feel

I also picked up a pair of Cognitive MTB Guide shorts…they also fit great and are pretty slim…tapered through the leg…I would look into them as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

Nick_A said:


> I’ve been looking at slimmer shorts to replace all the pairs that have had enough use
> 
> After trying some Mescal shorts on at the Ride House I ordered a pair, should be here next week…they fit absolutely perfect…they’re pricey and more than I would have liked to spend, but they fit so well and at least your paying and supporting local business to make your stuff.
> 
> ...





DoctorJD said:


> Yep, I have three pairs of Summits, great shorts. Sounds like exactly what the OP is describing.


Yeah this is what I'm looking for. I had already ordered some Rapha Fast + Light shorts but if they don't work out I'm going to try the PI shorts.


----------



## mblittle (May 25, 2010)

I just tested out the Rapha Fast + Light shorts. They are what a roadie would design if they were tasked with designing baggie shorts that aren't really baggie. Other than the $125 price tag they are exactly what I wanted. Very slim, minimalist waist adjustment, light weight, quick dry and length is just above the knee for a 32" inseam person. Keeping them for sure.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Amazon.com: ARSUXEO Men's Loose Fit Cycling Shorts MTB Bike Shorts Water Ressistant 1903 Red Size Medium : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com: ARSUXEO Men's Loose Fit Cycling Shorts MTB Bike Shorts Water Ressistant 1903 Red Size Medium : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com


----------

